# Creazy Shrimp..



## zozo (15 Aug 2015)

Recently i installed a small hang on filter just for decoration purpose. Did already put some moss and a little bolbitis in it. later on a larger fern will be added. 

And today i noticed something strange in the filter. You see it at the edge of the filter sponsh. 










First i thought cant be true, must be death.. How did it get in it can't be sucket up? It realy must have climbed in the falling water stream up, over the moss and the bolbitis to get in there.. After taking a closer look it was happily feasting and munching on the filter sponche. No idea for how long it was in there or planning to stay, realy had to dismantle the filter to get it in the aquaruium again. Crazy!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2015)

They're tough little blighters...good jumpers and can walk along the floor for tens of metres, no problem.


----------



## xim (15 Aug 2015)

That's why I've reduced the water level down 5 cm from the tank's edge, found them trekking around the room too often, expensive and can't multiply in your tank.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Aug 2015)

Hi Zozo,  Glad the little shrimp is ok  Reminds me of Nemo.


----------



## zozo (16 Aug 2015)

xim said:


> expensive and can't multiply


Yup i found at least € 15 of shrimps on the floor that's 5 Amano shrimps by now. I often see then sticking half their body out of the water when climbing surface vegitation or submersed hardware. I'm always to late with the camera to get the picture of it. I find them outside the tank when it's racing time, then especialy the males go nuts. Unfortunately my emersed hardware doesn't alow me to lower the water.



Greenfinger2 said:


> Reminds me of Nemo


That's why i call them Jacques (Jacqeuline) 

Sometimes i think they have a certain intelligence in them. When i'm inspecting the emersed parts up close there are always a few shrimps comming close to the surface to inspect what i'm doing and stare me in the face. when i stick some in the tank they always jump on it right away to inspect even when it's still in between the tweezers.



Troi said:


> tough little blighters...good jumpers


Indeed and fast, they jump like flees even under water they jump with lighting speed remarkable.


----------

